# Your Typical Day...



## Ed (Mar 18, 2010)

To get an idea of how lazy I am compared with everyone else I'm interested in knowing how people generally work. 

So when do you generally get up? What do you do first? Do you jump straight into composing or do you go for a run or something? Or do you have a day job? When do you take breaks? When do you go to sleep generally? etc.

I was going to put this in the Working in the Industry but thought more people might see it.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 18, 2010)

I am always working on too much projects at the same time. I know that this is the wrong way and am working on it to make it better.

I have to learn to say: "No, maybe later.".


----------



## Justus (Mar 18, 2010)

germancomponist @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> I am always working on too much projects at the same time. I know that this is the wrong way and am working on it to make it better.
> 
> I have to learn to say: "No, maybe later.".



Hehe, same here!
Also, I go to bed too late and sleep too long. I really should start to work at about 10, or 9 o clock. But that's hard when you worked till 4 o clock in the morning.


----------



## mf (Mar 18, 2010)

Ed @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> To get an idea of how lazy I am compared with everyone else I'm interested in knowing how people generally work.
> 
> So when do you generally get up? What do you do first? Do you jump straight into composing or do you go for a run or something? Or do you have a day job? When do you take breaks? When do you go to sleep generally? etc.


Ed, how's your sex life? And no, "great" won't cut it, I expect you to elaborate a bit (actually, a lot).


----------



## Ed (Mar 18, 2010)

mf @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> Ed, how's your sex life? And no, "great" won't cut it, I expect you to elaborate a bit (actually, a lot).



Is talking about your typical day as embarrassing as talking about your sex life? :lol: 

In answer to your question its so good I'm basically experiencing one long continuous orgasm 24/7, which makes life difficult.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, I'll bite.



Ed @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> To get an idea of how lazy I am compared with everyone else I'm interested in knowing how people generally work.
> 
> So when do you generally get up?



When I want to go jogging or have breakfast with my wife between 6:30 and 7:00, if not I may sleep till 8:30.



> What do you do first? Do you jump straight into composing or do you go for a run or something?



Two or three days a week I go for a run. Or I have a coffee and check mails. I try to do some paperwork/booking/phone calls in the morning since my fingers work better afternoon and evening.

Everything is different when I come back from a gig (usually 5 to 7 in the morning). I try to sleep then but hardly sleep longer than 12.



> Or do you have a day job?


Gigging is my day job ... actually my weekend job. This allows me to be in the studio during the week. I have a small lectureship at the university of applied science though, that adds a little (and takes away two weeks ot the year).



> When do you take breaks?


Every two or three hours usually. Today I slept half an hour in the spring sun at noon ... privilege of the self-employed 
Actually being in the internet is my break often.



> When do you go to sleep generally?



Between 1 and 2 except when I am gigging or working overnight because of a deadline.

I try to dedicate some quality time to my wife, usually we go out for a nice breakfast saturday morning before I leave for my gigs, and I try to go to cinema or to a restaurant with her two evenings a week. That is very important since my best work time is often in the evening (rest of the week) but it is dangerous to overdo it.


----------



## mf (Mar 18, 2010)

Ed @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> mf @ Thu Mar 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed, how's your sex life? And no, "great" won't cut it, I expect you to elaborate a bit (actually, a lot).
> ...


It was a rhetorical question, suggesting that it is inappropriate to ask strangers to make public their life. Especially when considering that insulting in public gives you pleasure, why should someone tell you about their life, even privately?


----------



## Lex (Mar 18, 2010)

mf @ Fri Mar 19 said:


> Ed @ Thu Mar 18 said:
> 
> 
> > mf @ Thu Mar 18 said:
> ...



...weird


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 18, 2010)

I dunno if all the composers on this forum are being honest or not....

Ya mean no one else starts their day with a Tarzan scream and a coupla cans of Red Bull?


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 18, 2010)

synergy543 @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> I dunno if all the composers on this forum are being honest or not....
> 
> Ya mean no one else starts their day with a Tarzan scream and a coupla cans of Red Bull?



You want honest? 

Ok, I generally wake up around 10am to 11am. Start breakfast, take a shower, drink coffee..do errands. By this time it's usually 2-3pm in the afternoon then I'll start to compose. Or sometimes I end up doing errands and such all day and compose from 5 or 6pm until whenever I get tired.


----------



## C M Dess (Mar 18, 2010)

I start the day nice and early around 6:00, much sex with many good appealing women. Though I'm usually tired from the women and fine wines excess of the day before. Then it is 6:01. This is a good time to eat, then it is 12:30 and breakfast and wines have ended. I check mail. Mail is full from fans and hopeful admirers, I shake my head in disgust. 

Dreaded composing time commences, each note comes out perfect and premastered. I finishes 9 hours work in about 30 minutes because I have a good training in speed dial for ghostwriter. Then it's time to take the phone off the hook and seem busy to wife, phone company and IDIOT associates. I look into the mirror and admire, thinking of how hard things are for me, though I'm very pretty.

I think very deep thoughts like, "Why do captchas have to be so difficult!?" while eating my bowl of Marshmallows dinner.

I use text edit to make my journal, this is to learn how to be as excellent as me so I can remember if I forget. I can use text edit because it has a built-in all-caps feature to highlight my thoughts! This is the most important feature to me, although I'm angry there is no 64 bit all-caps without rebooting into 64 bit kernels!


----------



## nikolas (Mar 18, 2010)

Ed @ Thu Mar 18 said:


> mf @ Thu Mar 18 said:
> 
> 
> > In answer to your question its so good I'm basically experiencing one long continuous orgasm 24/7, which makes life difficult.


Is it as good for her as it was for you, Ed? :D:D


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2010)

Ed,

So funny you started this thread....I've been thinking of asking the same question all week, and you beat me to it.

Ok...so here goes my answer:

First of all I need to specify that I have 3 modes of operation depending on how busy I am. Mode 1 is pretty slow (maybe a single project going on, or an extremely relaxed deadline), Mode 2 is intermediate (couple of projects all happening together, mild deadline), and Mode 3 which is where all hell breaks loose and the rules don't apply anymore.

Since Mode 1 is essentially me bumming around most of the day, and Mode 3 is me freaking out and squeezing as much time in the studio as possible, I think it's sensible to talk about Mode 2 which is about 80% of the time for me (including right now).

I am not a morning person.....sorry I am not one of those wake-up-at-5am-be-done-by-noon type of people (although my wife totally is). Case in point...I'm in the studio right now working.

I try to be up by 9am, and have a slow-ish breakfast/catch up with e-mails/check out the news sort of morning. Usually by 11am I'm in the studio awake enough to know which button to press to turn my computer on. I'll work until around 1:30 or 2pm before taking a lunch break, usually a quick sandwich for about 15 minutes, and then back into the studio.

I'll continue (struggle through my post-lunch drowsiness) until about 5pm where my dog reminds me quite forcefully that it's time for our daily walk.

At 6-ish pm I'm back in the studio for another stint at creativity....usually I'll stay until 8pm and then go upstairs, cook dinner and hang with my wife until she goes to bed at 10pm (told you she was an early morning person).

Then at 10-ish pm I'm back in the studio for another couple of hours (depending how creative I'm feeling).

After that I usually need at least an hour in front of the boob tube to get my mind settled down enough to go to sleep

...so that's like about 9 hours a day roundabout...I try to keep relatively free on the week-ends and enjoy some R&R...although it's not unusual for me to squeeze half a day in the studio on Saturday or Sunday or both. When I'm on Mode 3, I try to get to work earlier in the morning, the dog doesn't get to walk as long, and I'll go down to the studio right after dinner and continue until a bit later than tonight, and I'll work week-ends. When I'm in Mode 1...right about now I'd be kicking some Covenant's ass!

Regarding small breaks....that would be VI Control for me. I actually like to take a 5 minute break while I'm composing to write a post, and then I'll go back and listen to what I just did with a slightly fresher perspective. It helps!

I really don't like being in Mode 3 very much...I get stressed out and groggy and I don't smell too good either. Also, I think it's important to get out of the studio while the sun is still up and get a modicum of physical exercise by walking the dog for an hour. Family is important too...and so is just plain unplugging and doing stuff that's not work related...otherwise what's the point?

Imagine my happiness and sense of camaraderie when I discovered Danny Elfman essentially works the same way I do (actually I think he gets to the studio a bit later than I do...around noon or 1pm and I think he works a bit later until 2am or so).


----------



## hbuus (Mar 19, 2010)

Ed, when seeing the title of this thread, I was immediately reminded of the opening sequence of American Beauty:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8GAPl1cNC4

"This would be the high point of my day !" etc.

Anyway, being a hobby musician, this question doesn't really apply to me.
I rarely actually make music.
Usually whenever I do work with music, I'm trying out various stuff.
My current little "project" is to assign the SIPS vibrato script to a Kontakt instrument and then check out how to best control the script with my Korg Nanokontrol.
Exciting stuff, I know! 

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 19, 2010)

hbuus @ Fri Mar 19 said:


> Ed, when seeing the title of this thread, I was immediately reminded of the opening sequence of American Beauty:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8GAPl1cNC4
> 
> "This would be the high point of my day !" etc.



Well one can either be very active in this way or live a creative life. It is a question of life energy and ressources. At least so I believe.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 19, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Mar 19 said:


> Ed,
> 
> So funny you started this thread....I've been thinking of asking the same question all week, and you beat me to it.
> 
> ...



hey that's interesting about elfman can you point me to the interview or wherever you read that? I would be interested in reading since my style seems very similar to that (i.e. start work at 1 or 2pm in afternoon..finish 1 or 2am in the morning)


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually Elfman talked about it during a live Q&A that I attended for Milk. Someone asked him about his daily routine and he pretty much stated that he gets to work in the early afternoon, works until evening, dines and spends some time with his family, and then goes back to work for another nighttime shift.

If he said the same in a written interview, I'm sure our very own Choc0 would be able to post a link to it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 19, 2010)

Seems most people forget to add, I spend an hour of my day on this forum. :wink:


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, those 5 minute breaks sure add up!


Nobody else adding anything to this? Guy? Ed? Really?


----------



## Ed (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for people who gave an answer :D Especially to Midphase who gave the longest. I see I do indeed need to do more.

I'm too embarrassed to say what my typical day is, but it involves doing not a lot for an extended period of time and then sleeping before repeating the process. Occasionally works gets done, I also eat at times. Thats basically it without the details.

And yes refreshing the forum is addictive.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, boring as it may be, I have a day job. I run my own heating and air-conditioning company. Often times, I'm out all day working in the elements and then do some invoicing and other paperwork, and then, if I have anytime at all, I'll sit down and try to get inspired. When there is a little extra money, and I have a little break in the schedule, I'll sit at home in the studio and play around all day.

On those days, I still get up at 6 - 6:30, eat breakfast, drink coffee, see the wife and kids out the door by 8:00 and then I head downstairs into the studio. From there, it depends on what there is to do. I often spend time trying to figure out how to build the ultimate template on my limited system, or try to discover how to make some of the sounds and textures I really want to make.

Unfortunately, having done a decent amount of small video projects, I'm feeling more and more handicapped by not having a video to score to between projects. I have written several things without video but often times inspiration runs low. I LOVE writing to a good scene.

Besides that, I think that my undiagnosed attention deficit disorder gets in the way and then I'm all over the place with what I do. Having high-speed internet is a mixed blessing because it is such a distraction sometimes.

When I do have a project that is taking me all day, I really try to hit it early. Often times, I will get a project late in the day and I'll use the tail end of that day or the same evening just to set up the Cubase project with the video and audio tracks and maybe start to find the sounds that I think will work whether it be an orchestral mock-up or some RMX and Albino.

Then, the next day, I like to dive right in. I feel very inspired as the first cup of coffee is settlò¦a   ÉË¦a   ÉË ¦a   ÉË!¦a   ÉË"¦a   ÉË#¦a   ÉË$¦a   ÉË%¦a   ÉË&¦a   ÉË'¦a   ÉË(¦a   ÉË)¦a   ÉË*¦a   ÉË+¦a   ÉË,¦a   ÉË-¦a   ÉË.¦a   ÉË/¦a   ÉË0¦a   ÉË1¦a   ÉË2¦a   ÉË3¦a   ÉË4¦a   ÉË5¦a   ÉË6¦a   ÉË7¦a   ÉË8¦a   ÉË9¦a   ÉË:¦a   ÉË;¦a   ÉË<¦a   ÉË=¦a   ÉË>¦a   ÉË?¦a   ÉË@¦a   ÉËA¦a   ÉËB¦a   ÉËC¦a   ÉËD¦a   ÉËE¦a   ÉËF¦a   ÉËG¦a   ÉËH¦a   ÉËI¦a   ÉËJ¦a   ÉËK¦a   ÉËL¦a   ÉËM¦a   ÉËN¦a   ÉËO¦a   ÉËP¦a   ÉËQ¦a   ÉËR¦a   ÉËS¦a   ÉËT¦a   ÉËU¦a   ÉËV¦a   ÉËW¦a   ÉËX¦a   ÉËY¦a   ÉËZ¦a   ÉË[¦a   ÉË\¦a   ÉË]¦a   ÉË^¦a   ÉË_¦a   ÉË`¦a   ÉËa¦a   ÉËb¦a   ÉËc¦a   ÉËd¦a   ÉËe¦a   ÉËf¦a   ÉËg¦a   ÉËh¦a   ÉËi¦a   ÉËj¦a   ÉËk¦a   ÉËl¦a   ÉËm¦a   ÉËn¦a   ÉËo¦a   ÉËp¦a   ÉËq¦a   ÉËr¦a   ÉËs¦a   ÉËt¦a   ÉËu¦a   ÉËv¦a   ÉËw¦a   ÉËx¦a   ÉËy¦a   ÉËz¦a   ÉË{¦a   ÉË|¦a   ÉË}¦a   ÉË~¦a   ÉË¦a   ÉË€¦a   ÉË¦a   ÉË‚¦a   ÉËƒ¦a   ÉË„¦a   ÉË…¦a   ÉË†¦a   ÉË‡¦a   ÉËˆ¦a   ÉË‰¦a   ÉËŠ¦a   ÉË‹¦a   ÉËŒ¦a   ÉË¦a   ÉËŽ              ò¦a   ÉË


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2010)

Most of my day consists of watching porn while listening to the soundtrack to The Notebook. It's the closest thing to having a girlfriend. I spend the rest of my day killing time, thinking of products I want to buy while I wait for American Idol to come on.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 20, 2010)

Ouch, choco. What you wrote may be sarcastical or not but most times if something is written in a sarcastical way there is a true part in it. In that case you need to get out of that circle before the most productive part of your life is over. Ban several things for a while and watch how real life starts.

Seriously, TV and movies ... although they may be interesting for composers from a professional point of view ... are a substitution for life. They don't listen, they don't answer. Before you know it your life will be over and the result will be close to zero.

I hope I don't come over patronizing, that is really not my intention. But I think you know what I am meaning.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 20, 2010)

I think he's joking. Unless he's the son of King Bhumibol Adulyade and don't need to work for a living.


----------



## mf (Mar 20, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Sat Mar 20 said:


> TV and movies ... They don't listen, they don't answer.


Thank God.


----------



## George Caplan (Mar 20, 2010)

i spent most of the time worrying about what the next asshole on tv is going to say about this or that company. then i spend time worrying about whether or not that will have any effect and then i spend time worrying about whether anyone has enough intelligence to realize that whoever said whatever they said in the first place is an asshole.


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 20, 2010)

My day closely matches Kays...so why type it all out. The fact that it's spent screenwriting, now, probably doesn't matter much.

Unfortunately I'm not able to surf at the moment...hafta wait till my next surgery is over and I heal...so that's a drag. Surfing is my sanctuary.

I read that Elfman doesn't really get going until "3:00 pm". Sorry, don't remember where I read that, was years ago.

Also...I find that my most productive hours are 10:00pm - 3:00am.

Although...after nearly dying as a result of shitty work habits, I've relaxed my schedule a bit...a lot.

I'm not a morning person AT FUCKING ALL. True, I'm a little grumpy before 10:00. I wake up at 9:00, never use an alarm clock, I get up when I get up, usually 9:00 am.

One thing that sucks is doing meetings at say 10:00 am. I have to make a real effort to have it together so that I can go in and do what I call "the monkey dance".

Also...on days where I've got meetings I'm no good to write the remainder of the day, so I take it off. I'm too "up" from my performance.

My only caution to you guys is this: Be careful how hard you push your body, truly, it can kill you. We tend to assume we're invincible in this regard "hey, I haven't died yet, I must be able to handle this". Thing is, sometimes our bodies are revving up for the big reveal which lands us in the hospital facing death. You can look otherwise fantastic and be a ticking time bomb. All my vitals were perfect, but stress is a silent killer.

A dead super star isn't very attractive...we can be super stars w/o killing ourselves to get there. Just ask Choc0...


----------



## Studio E (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok Kid, my interest is peaked. Can you elaborate a bit on exactly what happened to you?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 20, 2010)

Read all about it:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... light=died


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 20, 2010)

This is cut n' paste from 3 months ago

--------

Stop reading anytime, I go long: 

I was feeling fine, doing yard work, your ordinary weekend. I think I may have washed my car, whatever else. Felt 100%. That night I had some abdominal pain, I thought nothing of it. Following day I came down with a fever which climbed to 103 by the evening. I'm thinking I may have H1N1 at this time. To my surprise the fever is gone i the am, only the abdomen pain is still there. The type of very dull pain with doesn't seem like an emergency but I had never felt anything quite like this. I decided to go to the ER just in case. 

In the ER the run my vitals they think I look great, but are a little confused by the pain. They suggest I go home, but stay i touch if anything changes that they don't believe it's anything major. Telling me that they don't want to do a CT, that I'm relatively young and in good shape, that they don't want to expose me to radiation. But before I leave they decide to take a urine sample anyway. BLOOD in my urine. My heart drops. That can't be good. There was no blood in my urine just minutes earlier. Suddenly I'm uneasy. BANG! They don't even test the urine, immediately they do CT. 

Later... 

In walks a surgeon. Explains that they need to admit me. That they want to try and avoid surgery. That they will aggressively attack it with antibiotics. That "usually" this works and that surgery is not needed in those cases. But that there was no guarantee. f#@k... 

Almost immediately I go down hill fast. Excruciating pain. I'm the type who avoids aspirin. But I give in, the pain is to bad, I take the morphine. Soon I'm living on the [email protected]#t, shot after shot into my IV. Suddenly my world is becoming dark at this point, I'm trying to stay positive but the pain is excruciating hour after hour 10, 20 hours of excruciating pain...I begin to lose sense of time, as my room is claustrophobic and dark, all day, all night. Finally I fall asleep. I wake up drugged. I look at the clock on the wall 3:00. I ask 3:00 am? My wife tells me it's 3:00pm. My wife is by my side in this little [email protected]#t-hole of a room. She's making calls I don't know what's going on I'm out of it. She leave the room to finish calls. 

An older man walk into the room. Asks me how I am. He's got an air about him, even in my state I recognize it. He asks me if I know ______ a big man at the agency. I tell the man that my wife does. The man explains that he is friends with this man and that the man wanted him to stop by. The man in my room explains that he is the head of the hospital. Suddenly I feel a bit more comforted. Suddenly I'm extremely grateful for people going out of their way for me. 

More hell and pain and drugs and my wife just watching me be in excruciating pain and then sleeping and more drugs, round the clock nurses poking and prodding me every 3 hours on the hour, vitals, etc. constantly drawing blood. I've got two IVs. you get the picture. 

5 days later I'm starting to feel better. I haven't eaten real food for a week, only IV. I go on a liquid diet. Soon I'm eating real food. They tell me I'm out of the woods. That it's time to discharge me. Good, I'm ready to go home. I go to uses the restroom before I leave. BANG! The most excruciating pain I've ever felt in my life. I can't stand up. I essentially beg them for morphine, MORE MORE MORE! It feels as though someone is repeatedly stabbing me. They want to take me for another CT. This pain is morbid (unbeknownst to me my intestine had just burst - feces filling my body) I am demanding more morphine it's not working fast enough. They are a bit startled my wife is panicked. Chaos. It is at this moment that I say "Call the surgeon...I give up" 

Moments later I'm being wheeled down a hall. I am in the type of pain where you cannot see, you cannot think of anything other than being free of the type of pain that feels like death. At this point my only escape from this excruciating pain is the gas mask to put me under. I was in so much pain that I had no fear of the surgery. I say my goodbyes to my wife who is crying. "Hopefully I'll live through this" I think to myself, I face my mortality on the spot and apologize for any shitty thing I've done to my wife and tell her that I do not regret a moment of our lives together. I'm not ready to leave this world, but I make peace with the idea. I look at the fear in my wife's eyes and hope I can be there to comfort at the end of this. They wheel me through the double white doors. 

GEAR - the pain is overwhelming. But I can't help but to notice the surreal surroundings. Here I am in an operating room. Like on TV, this looks like a film or TV set, but no, this is really happening, these people are going to either save me or kill me. Let's go...this pain is [email protected]#king killing me, literally. 

They move me onto the operating table. Mask immediately over my nose and mouth. "Breathe", 10, 9, 8, 7 (is this [email protected]#t going to knock me out or what!? This [email protected]#king pain!) 6.... 

I wake up after a 5 hour surgery. I am fairly conscious considering. There is my wife and my sisters. Thank god I'm alive, and I'm not even religions. There is a think tube down my throat and another jammed up my penis - and - I've got a colostomy bag. And I'm told that I'll need another surgery in 3 months to reattach my intestine. I'm told that my intestine had burst and that feces was spilling into my body. I have a brand new an 8" scar on my stomach and 26 staples holding that together. But I'm alive...And thankful. It could be far worse, I could be 6 feet under. 

And suddenly I have a profound respect for surgeons. 

That night I come to a little more. I see an ad for the Mattel children's hospital which happens to be right down the hall from me. Kids with cancer, all sorts of "permanent" afflictions. I started crying like a baby (I don't remember the last time that's happened, 14 years old when my dad died?). Here those kids live inside this hospital month after month, many of them never having known what theò¦ò   Éõ"¦ò   Éõ#¦ò   Éõ$¦ò   Éõ%¦ò   Éõ&¦ò   Éõ'¦ò   Éõ(¦ò   Éõ)¦ò   Éõ*¦ò   Éõ+¦ò   Éõ,¦ò   Éõ-¦ò   Éõ.¦ò   Éõ/¦ò   Éõ0¦ò   Éõ1¦ò   Éõ2¦ò   Éõ3¦ò   Éõ4¦ò   Éõ5¦ò   Éõ6¦ò   Éõ7¦ò   Éõ8¦ò   Éõ9¦ò   Éõ:¦ò   Éõ;¦ò   Éõ<¦ò   Éõ=¦ò   Éõ>¦ò   Éõ?¦ò   Éõ@¦ò   ÉõA¦ò   ÉõB¦ò   ÉõC¦ò   ÉõD¦ò   ÉõE¦ò   ÉõF¦ò   ÉõG¦ò   ÉõH¦ò   ÉõI¦ò   ÉõJ¦ò   ÉõK¦ò   ÉõL¦ò   ÉõM¦ò   ÉõN¦ò   ÉõO¦ò   ÉõP¦ò   ÉõQ¦ò   ÉõR¦ò   ÉõS¦ò   ÉõT¦ò   ÉõU¦ò   ÉõV¦ò   ÉõW¦ò   ÉõX¦ò   ÉõY¦ò   ÉõZ¦ò   Éõ[¦ò   Éõ\¦ò   Éõ]¦ò   Éõ^¦ò   Éõ_¦ò   Éõ`¦ò   Éõa¦ò   Éõb¦ò   Éõc¦ò   Éõd¦ò   Éõe¦ò   Éõf¦ò   Éõg¦ò   Éõh¦ò   Éõi¦ò   Éõj¦ò   Éõk¦ò   Éõl¦ò   Éõm¦ò   Éõn¦ò   Éõo¦ò   Éõp¦ò   Éõq¦ò   Éõr¦ò   Éõs¦ò   Éõt¦ò   Éõu¦ò   Éõv¦ò   Éõw¦ò   Éõx¦ò   Éõy¦ò   Éõz¦ò   Éõ{¦ò   Éõ|¦ò   Éõ}¦ò   Éõ~¦ò   Éõ¦ò   Éõ€¦ò   Éõ¦ò   Éõ‚¦ò   Éõƒ¦ò   Éõ„¦ò   Éõ…¦ò   Éõ†¦ò   Éõ‡¦ò   Éõˆ¦ò   Éõ‰¦ò   ÉõŠ¦ò   Éõ‹¦ò   ÉõŒ¦ò   Éõ¦ò   ÉõŽ¦ò   Éõ¦ò   Éõ¦ò   Éõ‘              ò¦ò   Éõ“¦ò   Éõ”¦ò   Éõ•¦ò   Éõ–¦ò   Éõ—¦ò   Éõ˜¦ò   Éõ™¦ò   Éõš¦ò   Éõ›¦ò   Éõœ¦ò   Éõ¦ò   Éõž¦ò   ÉõŸ¦ò   Éõ ¦ò   Éõ¡¦ò   Éõ¢¦ò   Éõ£¦ò   Éõ¤¦ò   Éõ¥¦ò   Éõ¦¦ò   Éõ§¦ò   Éõ¨¦ò   Éõ©¦ò   Éõª¦ò   Éõ«¦ò   Éõ¬¦ò   Éõ­¦ò   Éõ®¦ò   Éõ¯¦ò   Éõ°¦ò   Éõ±¦ò   Éõ²¦ò   Éõ³¦ò   Éõ´¦ò   Éõµ¦ò   Éõ¶¦ò   Éõ·¦ó   Éõ¸¦ó   Éõ¹¦ó   Éõº¦ó   Éõ»¦ó   Éõ¼¦ó   Éõ½¦ó   Éõ¾¦ó   Éõ¿¦ó   ÉõÀ¦ó   ÉõÁ¦ó   ÉõÂ¦ó   ÉõÃ¦ó   ÉõÄ¦ó   ÉõÅ¦ó   ÉõÆ¦ó   ÉõÇ¦ó   ÉõÈ¦ó   ÉõÉ¦ó   ÉõÊ¦ó   ÉõË¦ó   ÉõÌ¦ó   ÉõÍ¦ó   ÉõÎ¦ó   ÉõÏ¦ó   ÉõÐ¦ó   ÉõÑ¦ó   ÉõÒ¦ó   ÉõÓ¦ó   ÉõÔ¦ó   ÉõÕ¦ó   ÉõÖ¦ó   Éõ×¦ó   ÉõØ¦ó   ÉõÙ¦ó   ÉõÚ¦ó   ÉõÛ¦ó   ÉõÜ¦ó   ÉõÝ¦ó   ÉõÞ¦ó   Éõß¦ó   Éõà¦ó   Éõá¦ó   Éõâ¦ó   Éõã¦ó   Éõä¦ó   Éõå¦ó   Éõæ¦ó   Éõç¦ó   Éõè¦ó   Éõé¦ó   Éõê¦ó   Éõë¦ó   Éõì¦ó   Éõí¦ó   Éõî¦ó   Éõï¦ó   Éõð¦ó   Éõñ¦ó   Éõò¦ó   Éõó¦ó   Éõô¦ó   Éõõ¦ó   Éõö¦ó   Éõ÷¦ó   Éõø¦ó   Éõù¦ó   Éõú¦ó   Éõû¦ó   Éõü¦ó   Éõý¦ó   Éõþ¦ó   Éõÿ¦ó   Éö ¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö              ò¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö	¦ó   Éö
¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö ¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó   Éö¦ó


----------



## mf (Mar 20, 2010)

Back on topic? You mean, one's own typical day? After reading your post, anything anyone could write about their typical day would be beyond indecent.


----------



## Ed (Mar 20, 2010)

mf @ Sat Mar 20 said:


> Back on topic? You mean, one's own typical day? After reading your post, anything anyone could write about their typical day would be beyond indecent.



I am still baffled at how you find the question insulting. Several people have done exactly what I asked and none have been in any way "indecent."


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 21, 2010)

I rent a studio from 7pm to 7am, and I like to get my money's worth. My typical workday is 8pm-4am, subway home ,fall asleep at 6am, up around noon, unless I'm obsessing about the stock market. Then I get less sleep. Eat, hang out with wife, take a 3 mile power walk, go back to work.


----------

